# Reminiscence - theme and variations **UPDATED**



## Alex W (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey all, thought I'd drop in with a piece I've been writing for fun in spare time.

http://www.alxproductions.com/reminiscence.mp3

Hope you enjoy, all feedback welcome.


*** UPDATE ***

Hey guys, I feel a bit lame doing this but I uploaded the piece a bit hastily last night after finishing it, and upon listening again this morning with fresh ears I noticed several glaring expression controller, reverb and general mixing issues.

These are now fixed, and I'd appreciate anyone re-downloading it, as it is now the way I intended for it to be heard .

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Jackull (Oct 16, 2005)

Alex,

Beautiful theme... must be the new tatoo taking over your arms to write this nice piece... very lush. Thanks for sharing

QLSO?

jackULL


----------



## Alex W (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Jack 

Woops, yeah forgot to put that in. All QLSO, except the cello section which is SISS.


----------



## Alex W (Oct 17, 2005)

*** UPDATE ***

Hey guys, I feel a bit lame doing this but I uploaded the piece a bit hastily last night after finishing it, and upon listening again this morning with fresh ears I noticed several obvious expression controller, reverb and mixing issues.

These are now fixed, and I'd appreciate anyone re-downloading it, as it is now the way I intended for it to be heard .

the link is still:
http://www.alxproductions.com/reminiscence.mp3

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Niah (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice development of the theme Alex and good orchestration skills. I didn't listened to the other piece before so I can't compare.
However, and perhaps I'm being picky, I feel that this piece (as well as handz's last piece) could shine a bit more with a real orchestra, the samples just don't do much justice in softer/quieter passages, but don't we all have the same problem?
Otherwise, the piece sounds great, great mixing too!


----------



## Alex W (Oct 20, 2005)

Niah said:


> Nice development of the theme Alex and good orchestration skills. I didn't listened to the other piece before so I can't compare.
> However, and perhaps I'm being picky, I feel that this piece (as well as handz's last piece) could shine a bit more with a real orchestra, the samples just don't do much justice in softer/quieter passages, but don't we all have the same problem?
> Otherwise, the piece sounds great, great mixing too!



Hi Niah, thanks for listening and your kind words. It's certainly a long term goal to have something played live. In the meantime though, I enjoy the challenge of creating realistic mockups, and I'm happy enough with how this one turned out. 

peace.


----------



## Niah (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow, I'm listening to the piece again and for some reason it sounds way better then last time ! I must've woken of the wrong side of the bed and was too quick to make that "live" judgement, I think this is a great emulation and a great achievement Alex.
Forget about that I even mentioned that live orchestra crap


----------



## Alex W (Oct 22, 2005)

Niah said:


> Wow, I'm listening to the piece again and for some reason it sounds way better then last time ! I must've woken of the wrong side of the bed and was too quick to make that "live" judgement, I think this is a great emulation and a great achievement Alex.
> Forget about that I even mentioned that live orchestra crap



Oh, thanks heaps man, again


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 23, 2005)

beautiful...now make more porn music :wink: 

no seriously only thing to say is that i enjoyed it, great use of silence, and superb climatic ending. :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 23, 2005)

Well done Alex! Nice programming, production & writing - best I've heard from you thus far. Keep it up - I really like this.


----------



## Alex W (Oct 23, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> beautiful...now make more porn music :wink:



*sigh*..... someone's gotta do it 

Thanks Evan and also thank you Frederick. I Appreciate it.


----------



## Thonex (Oct 24, 2005)

Great composition and arrangement.

This is hard to pull off with samples and you did a great job with it.

Great sensitivity.

T


----------



## Alex W (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks muchly, Thonex


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex, as usual your production values and midi programming sets a benchmark for most of the rest of us. 

Great work man.


----------



## Alex W (Oct 27, 2005)

Scott Cairns said:


> Alex, as usual your production values and midi programming sets a benchmark for most of the rest of us.
> 
> Great work man.



:o Wow!... Thanks dude, that's a major compliment.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 27, 2005)

Have you considered upgrading your winds to VSL winds? Although I guess you'd have to buy Opus1 to get those. 8)


----------



## MCS (Oct 27, 2005)

I?ve to second the other posts: great work!

best,
michael


----------



## Alex W (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Michael 



choc0thrax said:


> Have you considered upgrading your winds to VSL winds? Although I guess you'd have to buy Opus1 to get those. 8)



Nah not really, dude. Given the amount I spent on platinum, I'm happy to use it for as long as possible ...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 30, 2005)

For me the thematic development is key. This piece hits it right on - pulling the listener in. Very beautiful Alex. Complex harmonies without stepping on your theme.


Rob


----------



## Alex W (Oct 31, 2005)

cheers rob


----------



## xylophonetic (Oct 31, 2005)

wow everything is in there! 7ths minor major, upper structures, sudden harmony changes ... what a rich harmony!

I would definately like to hear you do debussy and ravel harmony! :D


cheers,

Thomas


----------

